# Donde invertir 300.000€



## cachicamo (19 Ago 2014)

Buenas ...

Tengo un familiar que con 55 tacos se ha quedado en el paro, con nulas posibilidades de conseguir otro curro.
Dispone de vivienda propia y 300.000€, los ahorros de toda su vida laboral.
En que puede invertir ese dinero considerando que le tiene una gran aversión al riesgo ¿?
Ha pensado en comprar uno o dos pisitos para alquilar (en Madrid) para obtener una rentabilidad del 4% o 5%, pero no lo ve claro porque los alquileres van a la baja, hay muchos y piensa que a lo mejor no los da alquilado.
Su objetivo es obtener un 4 o 5% de rentabilidad en alguna inversión lo más segura posible para ir tirando hasta la jubilación.

¿Alguna recomendación de los expertos?


----------



## Urizen (19 Ago 2014)

Yo diversificaría en algunos recursos financieros. Teniendo en cuenta que es conservador.

150.000 > Depósito
80.000 > Renta fija
30.000 > Renta variable
20.000 > Acciones. Diversificaría en mercado europeo e ibex. Acciones con buen análisis fundamental a largo plazo y que ofrezcan un suculento dividendo.
20.000 > Otros. Utilizar estos 20.000 para bolsa a corto plazo, dejarlo en fondos que ofrezcan dividendo. La otra opción podría ser algunos ETFs. Yo estoy por ejemplo ahora trasteando con los dobles apalancados sobre bolsa. La otra opción comprar algo material que pueda vender si las cosas van mal. Oro, plata, metales preciosos... tanto en género como a través de algún valor.

Sobre propiedades. Lo de los pisos y plantas bajas. No lo veo mala opción, pero ten en cuenta que todo está bajando y muchos negocios están cerrando.

En fin, si quiere tener una rentabilidad ahora mismo del 4-5%, debe arriesgar sí o sí.


----------



## max power (19 Ago 2014)

180.000 en varias cuentas remuneradas (lo que le den). Asi se asegura 1500 eur mes hasta la jubilacion (12*1500*10).

Los otros 120.000 ya depende. Yo sugeriria acciones aritocraticas americanas que le van a ir soltando dividendo trimestralmente (GE. J&J, Kraft, etc....) pero ya depende de la aversion al riesgo porque puede ver un dia la cartera y que este en 98.000 y le de un pasmo. Tambien podria valorar alguna plaza de parking bien situada. Se puede alquilar en negro y no suelen dar problemas ya que el coche esta alli. 

Pisos para alquilar no. Demasiados problemas por todas partes.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Ago 2014)

Yo le aconsejaría diversificar tal como han dicho en el post anterior, pero siempre en productos muy líquidos e intentando sacar del país una parte del dinero. Con Podemos llamando a la puerta, yo no confiaría mucho en invertir en España, buscaría acciones europeas o americanas (aunque ahora están caras), depósitos en bancos extranjeros (tipo ING, que depende del FGD holandés)... Vamos, que si tiene aversión al riesgo ha elegido un mal momento para juntarse con dinero, y si quiere sacarle algo más del 1,5% anual, tendrá que arriesgar.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 11:12 ----------




max power dijo:


> 180.000 en varias cuentas remuneradas (lo que le den). Asi se asegura 1500 eur mes hasta la jubilacion (12*1500*10).
> 
> Los otros 120.000 ya depende. Yo sugeriria acciones aritocraticas americanas que le van a ir soltando dividendo trimestralmente (GE. J&J, Kraft, etc....) pero ya depende de la aversion al riesgo porque puede ver un dia la cartera y que este en 98.000 y le de un pasmo. Tambien podria valorar alguna plaza de parking bien situada. Se puede alquilar en negro y no suelen dar problemas ya que el coche esta alli.
> 
> Pisos para alquilar no. Demasiados problemas por todas partes.



Creo que te has equivocado con las cuentas remuneradas. Para conseguir 1500 € al mes deberían dar un 10% de interés anual, y lo más que dan ahora es el 1%.


----------



## garpie (19 Ago 2014)

Fuera de los inmuebles y para intentar lograr esas rentabilidades del 4-5%, bolsa. Con la represión financiera actual no hay otra opción que tomar riesgos.

Por otra parte, me niego a considerar la inversión en inmuebles como "lo más segura posible": es una inversión ilíquida, que hoy por hoy no permite asegurar mantener el capital invertido (valor del piso) y con un elevado riesgo de arrendatario (primero de encontrarlo y de acordar con él una mensualidad adecuada a la rentabilidad objetivo, además del posterior riesgo de impago). Además, hay que considerar los gastos fijos de mantenimiento (alquiles o no alquiles el piso los tendrás que soportar).

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 11:20 ----------




gonzalor dijo:


> Creo que te has equivocado con las cuentas remuneradas. Para conseguir 1500 € al mes deberían dar un 10% de interés anual, y lo más que dan ahora es el 1%.



Si no me equivoco, lo que plantea el forero es comerse el capital a un ritmo de 1500 € mes: 1500x12x10 = 180.000 €


----------



## max power (19 Ago 2014)

gonzalor dijo:


> Yo le aconsejaría diversificar tal como han dicho en el post anterior, pero siempre en productos muy líquidos e intentando sacar del país una parte del dinero. Con Podemos llamando a la puerta, yo no confiaría mucho en invertir en España, buscaría acciones europeas o americanas (aunque ahora están caras), depósitos en bancos extranjeros (tipo ING, que depende del FGD holandés)... Vamos, que si tiene aversión al riesgo ha elegido un mal momento para juntarse con dinero, y si quiere sacarle algo más del 1,5% anual, tendrá que arriesgar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 11:12 ----------
> 
> ...



No, no....yo hablo de ir consimiendo el capital, no de conservarlo. Llegaria a la jubilacion con un piso pagado y el producto de 120.000 euros (originalmente invertidos). Este hombre debe asegurarse llegar a la jubilacion. Podria aducirse que la inflacion le machacará el poder adquisitivo de esos 180.000, pero creo que es un riesgo que hay que correr en este caso. De todas maneras segun JCB hay deflacion para rato.


----------



## kerberos (19 Ago 2014)

cachicamo dijo:


> .
> Dispone de vivienda propia y 300.000€, los ahorros de toda su vida laboral.
> En que puede invertir ese dinero considerando que le tiene una gran aversión al riesgo ¿?
> Ha pensado en comprar uno o dos pisitos para alquilar (en Madrid) para obtener una rentabilidad del 4% o 5%, pero no lo ve claro porque los alquileres van a la baja, hay muchos y piensa que a lo mejor no los da alquilado.
> ...



Yo no soy experto, simplemente me gusta la economia y las inversiones. 

Un 5% en los dias que corren es muy dificil sin asumir riesgos. 
La tarea es complicada. Quizas lo mas sensato sea dejar 1/3 o un 1/2 en dos depósitos a distinta duración en distintas entidades, y el resto distribuirlo en fondos (quizas uno RF y otro RV), en acciones con buenos dividendos (que mire Eurostoxx y mercado americano). 

Lo de los alquileres lo veo reguleras. Los precios de los pisos siguen sin estar ajustados a mercado (salvo chicharros) y hoy día siempre es un riesgo cobrar el alquiler.

Saludos.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (19 Ago 2014)

Yo alquilaría la vivienda habitual (+-500€ limpios) y me mudaría a la España profunda (alquileres de 250-300€):

Si le gusta la playa con sol a pueblos de Cádiz no turísticos

Si le gusta la playa con nubes a Galicia

Si le gusta el paisaje y la buena comida al interior de Galicia o al norte de Extremadura

La pasta en depósitos al 2% en Bankinter, Bankoa, o el credit agricole si le mola sacarlo de aquí.

Y los últimos años pagar el convenio especial con la SS para no peder pensión (si es que las hay para cuando le toque)


----------



## Desi (19 Ago 2014)

Si tiene 55 años, para poder cobrar una jubilación medio decente, tiene que seguir cotizando hasta los 65. Prioritario.


----------



## nemo4 (19 Ago 2014)

Furgoneta de Desatascos. Trabajo para todos hijos y le sobran 200.000


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (19 Ago 2014)

Dos opciones:

- En un etf de renta variable global de vanguard (que busque broker que lo distribuya)

- En uno de los fondos de bestinver

Más seis meses de gastos diarios en metálico por lo que pueda pasar.

Que recoja dividendos y no lo toque en la vida.


----------



## nemo4 (19 Ago 2014)

En fondos y bolsa se va a quedar en bolas, como los de gowex,astroc,tierra, española de cinc, etc etc.


----------



## Fran Bueso (19 Ago 2014)

Resumen de todos los consejos: confíen su dinero a los mismos buitres financieros de siempre que se lo cuidarán bien.

Nadie que se salga un poco del Matrix?



Tyler-Durden dijo:


> Yo alquilaría la vivienda habitual (+-500€ limpios) y me mudaría a la España profunda (alquileres de 250-300€):
> 
> Si le gusta la playa con sol a pueblos de Cádiz no turísticos
> 
> ...



Esto pinta mejor.


----------



## AMP (19 Ago 2014)

Lo prioritario sería proteger los ahorros, así que cuenta de no residente en un país serio. 

Luego ya que se ponga a pensar en los rendimientos.


----------



## valladolid (19 Ago 2014)

Le vendo un par de inmuebles con inquilinos, 1000 € renta mensual en pucela. Valor de los inmuebles 300.000€ tasado a fecha de hoy día, nadie te va a dar 12000 euros de intereses año a año. vendo pq preciso cash....


----------



## andyy (19 Ago 2014)

Si tu idea inicial era comprar un par de pisos, modérate y compra solo uno, el resto del capital mucho me temo que lo que te dicen los conforeros, yo no creo q sea momento de arriesgar nada.. un saludo


----------



## Illescas (19 Ago 2014)

Urizen dijo:


> Yo diversificaría en algunos recursos financieros. Teniendo en cuenta que es conservador.
> 
> 150.000 > Depósito
> 80.000 > Renta fija
> ...



¿Depósitos al 1%? ¿Renta fija al 2,4% a 10 años?....


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Ago 2014)

Desi dijo:


> Si tiene 55 años, para poder cobrar una jubilación medio decente, tiene que seguir cotizando hasta los 65. Prioritario.



Ese es un tema importante.
Si se ha quedado en paro tendrá dos años de subsidio y cotizará pero de ahí hasta los 65...:rolleye:


----------



## Futbolero (19 Ago 2014)

Prioridad absoluta seguir cotizando ya sea con el convenio libre a la seguridad social o mediante autónomo con la tarifa de 50 euros si no recibe la ayuda de 426 que incluye cotización hasta la jubilación.

Después, diversificar todo su patrimonio. Los pisos no son buena opción, se están devaluando y la morosidad anda en el 30%.

Parte en varios depósitos, algo en fondos de inversión conservadores, y ganar más del 3% ya puede tirar cohetes.

Alquilar su piso actual por habitaciones de forma legal por meses e irse a vivir a la casa de su pueblo a racanear.


----------



## mpbk (19 Ago 2014)

joujojojojo comprar para alquilar pisos rentabilidad del 5%.......rentabilidad negativa dirás.no aprendemos.


----------



## Mono Artico (19 Ago 2014)

Con 300.000 euros y la casa pagada puede vivir perfectamente de las rentas el resto de su vida. Primero le aconsejaría aprender a invertir en bolsa, leer libros, webs, blogs, etc. durante un tiempo y cuando crea que está preparado que vaya invirtiendo en empresas que den por lo menos un 4% de dividendo anual, que tengan un negocio estable y buenas perspectivas de futuro. Que vaya comprando en cada momento las que vea más baratas aprovechando las caídas.

A poco que invierta bien, va a obtener un 4% descontando la inflación, que corresponde a 12.000 euros al año. Tiene que repartirlo en 12 mensualidades, y teniendo el piso pagado esos 1000 euros al mes son más que suficientes. Los dividendos subirán cada año por encima de la inflación así que conservará el capital y se gastará solo las rentas.

Si además de esto hace caso al otro consejo que le han dado de alquilar su vivienda e irse a una zona mucho más barata tendrá un margen de seguridad adicional con el que se asegurará de que no le falte dinero el resto de su vida.


----------



## drstrangelove (20 Ago 2014)

Lejos de los consejos rimbombantes de la bolsa nunca baja y el bitcoin va parribah, yo no recomendaría a una persona ya mayor, y sin perspectivas de generar demasiados ingresos por trabajo o subsidios, invertir demasiado capital en renta variable; como mucho el 30%, y ya me parece exagerado.

Ten en cuenta que un "crack" en los mercadoh puede sobrevenir en cualquier momento y la recuperación puede durar años. Las correcciones sanas del 10% o incluso el 20% en los diversos índices no son peligrosas y por lo general no tardan ni 4 meses en recuperarse. Lo malo son los "cracks" del 40 0 50%, que pueden tardar años en recuperarse (aunque los cracks se pueden preveer con varios meses de antelación, pero eso es otra historia...). El último gran crash fue en 2008 (yo me salí en navidad del 2007, oliéndome la tostada), con bajadas superiores al 50%; de eso hace ya 6 años y todavía no se ha recuperado ni el 80% de lo perdido.

Una persona joven con 50 años por delante y labrándose aún su futuro profesional, puede arriesgar mucho más capital; aunque haya un crack, tiene décadas por delante para recuperarse. Además usar el Promedio a la Baja-hablando en cristiano, comprando más cuanto más baje la bolsa- es la forma más efectiva de recuperarse, y para eso hacen falta ingresos extras por otro lado, por trabajo o por rentas de otro tipo.

En cambio, para una persona mayor casi sin ingresos y con no más de 20 años por delante, un bajón en los mercados que tarde 10 años en recuperarse y sin posibilidad de promediar, puede ser todo un infierno.

Que se lo piense mucho antes de hacerle caso a cualquier vendehumos, los foros y oficinas bancarias están llenas de sacacuartos que prometen el oro y el moro incidiendo en la gran inteligencia y olfato para el bussiness de los pardillos que caen en su trampa.

Respecto a bibliografía y tal...personalmente opino (y tras tragarme unos cuantos) que la inmensa mayoría de libros escritos sobre himbersioneh, análisis técnico/fundamental y cómo hacerse ricoh en 3 pasos son una auténtica basura para palilleros dementes; pero vamos, mierda pura en el sentido más amplio y estricto de la palabra; seguramente el que escribe esas bazofias gane más dinero vendiéndolas que himbirtiendo en bolsa. Los únicos libros que he leído que realmente merecieron la pena, y con una visión científica del asunto, son aquel famoso del paseo aleatorio por wall street o algo así, una obra soberbia por los cuatro costados, y por supuesto, el macmillan y el nattemberg, libros atemporales, con los que muchos hemos aprendido a tradear derivados...

Otras opciones:
*¿Invertir en vivienda?*: ni con un palo.
*¿Irse a vivir a un pueblo, sacando rentas de la vivienda en ciudad?* Opción muy considerable.
*¿Seguir cotizando a la SS?* Evidentemente sí, pagar cotización durante 10 años más puede significar la diferencia entre una jubilación sin agobios o con ellos.
*¿Bonos, renta fija?* Por supuesto, además el valor de los bonos en el mercado secundario es previsible que suba a largo plazo, puesto que los tipos de interés se van a mantener bajos durante bastante tiempo (peak-oil, invierno demográfico, etc.).
*¿Abrir un negocio y vivir la vida loca?* Como conocedor de la _Teoría Marxista _ y sus consecuencias,yo no soy partidario de que la clase obrera se ponga a abrir negocios a lo loco:: (bares, asesorias, etc...), excepto si sabes hacer algo único y muy bien, o si partes con una clara ventaja competitiva (ya tienes un local, heredas medios de producción, puedes empezar sin endeudarte, etc...o algo por el estilo). Sin nada de lo anterior, la rentabilidad de tu negocio tenderá al _cero absoluto_ y más temprano que tarde caerá en la bancarrota o absorbido por un pez mayor.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mono Artico (20 Ago 2014)

drstrangelove dijo:


> Lejos de los consejos rimbombantes de la bolsa nunca baja y el bitcoin va parribah, yo no recomendaría a una persona ya mayor, y sin perspectivas de generar demasiados ingresos por trabajo o subsidios, invertir demasiado capital en renta variable; como mucho el 30%, y ya me parece exagerado.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que un "crack" en los mercadoh puede sobrevenir en cualquier momento y la recuperación puede durar años. Las correcciones sanas del 10% o incluso el 20% en los diversos índices no son peligrosas y por lo general no tardan ni 4 meses en recuperarse. Lo malo son los "cracks" del 40 0 50%, que pueden tardar años en recuperarse (aunque los cracks se pueden preveer con varios meses de antelación, pero eso es otra historia...). El último gran crash fue en 2008 (yo me salí en navidad del 2007, oliéndome la tostada), con bajadas superiores al 50%; de eso hace ya 6 años y todavía no se ha recuperado ni el 80% de lo perdido.
> 
> ...




La idea es que aunque haya un "crack" los dividendos sigan llegando, esto se consigue diversificando en empresas y en sectores, de tal forma que aunque te toque una época de suspensión de dividendo en una empresa como pasó con Telefónica, tengas otras que lo compensen, igual que si algunas pasan por problemas y bajan la cuantía del dividendo. De todas formas, viniendo de una etapa bastante grave de crisis y de unos mínimos importantes en 2012 veo poco probable un "crack" hasta dentro de bastante tiempo y como digo, aunque el capital mermase los dividendos seguirían llegando.

Lo que sí me parece bien es la idea de dejar un porcentaje del capital en renta fija o depósitos a modo de dinero de emergencia y lo de alquilar la vivienda habitual para tener más margen de maniobra.


----------



## Efraim (20 Ago 2014)

*ACTIVOS*

(1) 10.000 en cuenta remunerada a modo de colchón rápido.
(2) 40.000 en un depósito. o fondo de renta fija conservador.
(3) 250.000 en renta fija. Con lo siguiente criterios:

-Capitalización media o grande.
-Libro saneado, pocas deudas, márgenes robustos y que retribuyan al accionsita.
-Que repartan dividendos. Como mínimo un ~2.5%
-Que tengan buen historial respecto a dividendos: reparten todos los años y, muy importante, tienden a aumentarlos.
-Cartera diversificada pero con predominio de de empresas poco cíclicas, salvo excepciones que se vean bastante claras.
-Unas 15-20 empresas mínimo.
-Vale también algún ETF que cumpla con esos criterios. Preferiblemente de Vanguarda (muy baratos). Personalmente me decantaría por VIG o VDIGX, que seleccionan precisamente compañías grandes que incrementan su dividendo a lo largo del tiempo. 
-PReferiblemente americanas, aunque también vale alguna uropea, sobre todo si está internacionalizada.
-Para que te hagas una idea del tipo de empresas en las que estoy pensando, puedes echarle un vistazo, por ejemplo, a UNUM (UNM), que yo mismo tengo en mi portfolio. Una aseguradora americana, poseedora de dos filiales, una de ellas en UK, con un precio por debajo del valor contable, una política conservadora en sus inversiones (renta fija) y que aunque ahora mismo da en torno al 2% de dividendo, lo está elevando cada año (yo percibo más de ese 2º, claro, porque las tengo hace tiempo). Piensa también en compañías del DJ, en P&G, en Coca cola, Cisco, WD. 


(4) Dos años de paro. Sirven de buffer:
-Dos años en que no te preocupas por pagar la cotización a la SS.
-Dos años sin tocar ni un duro de los dividendos, para que comiencen a acumularse en una cuenta aparte.

(5) Piso en propiedad. El piso es un activo clave en el plan. 
-Que pase de rollos de alquilarlo e irse a un pueblo. Un piso de alquiler es como cualquier otro negocio: hay que atenderlo y requiere una inversión. Un día será el calentador, al otro será cambiar un somier y así. Al final no vale la pena la diferencia.

*UNA ACLARACIÓN SOBRE LA CARTERA DE ACCIONES*

Es verdad que invertire en renta variable parece imprudente porque puede haber una caída. Sin embargo;

-Un despolome brutal parece improbable. Estadísticamente improbable (llevamos dos brutales en los últimos 14 años y no es una de esas cosasque ocurran todos los días). 
-Puede haber correcciones, pero de las correcciones se sale, y hemos hecho la inversión más en value y dividendos que en crecimiento.
-El colchón de la RF/depósito más el buffer de los dividendos y la posible revalorización en los dos primeros años (los que ha vivido del paro) están justamente para hacer soportable una corrección al principìo del periodo.
-Los tipos de interés en US prometen ser muy bajos de aquí a mucho tiempo. Eso permite ser alcista, haya años de corrección, o un poco tontos, como el presente.


*PASADOS LOS DOS PRIMEROS AÑOS*

Pasados los dos primeros años debe empezar a vivir de los dividendos. Éstos han comenzado a dar una una rentabilidad mínima de ~6250€ mensuales, que le daría una renta de unos ~500 mensuales. Con eso, un piso y un colchón de uos 50.000 euros puedes vivir haciendo frente a posibles vaivenes ocasionados por la volatilidad.

Estoy siendo conservador, pues:
-es fácil que la rentabilidad por dividendos llegue al 3%.
-hay un buffer de dividendos acumulados de los dos primeros años, y probablemente algo más si ha conseguido ahorrar algo del paro (no tiene el gasto de la vivienda).

*FRUGALIDAD*
El periodo más crítico son los primeros años. La razón es que una corrección moderada en ese momento puede ocasionar una bajada o una congelación en los dividendos y en el valor liquidativo del fondo en RV. 

Lo normal de una cartera de RV es que se revalorice y aumenten los dividendos. Pero las correciones ocurren, y no es lo mismo que ocurran al principio del periodo que al cabo de unos años, cuando ya ha acumulado ganancias. Por eso yo recomendaría ser muy frugal al comienzo. 

*TRES COLCHONES SON MEJOR QUE UNO*

-Contratiempos imprevistos como gastos de dentista, reparación en casa: buffer 1 (cuenta remunerada).
-Catástrofe media: una caída fuerte de la bolsa: buffer 2. 40.000€ en RF/depósito. 40.000€ con vivienda en propiedad dan para unos cuantos años siendo frugal y administrándose bien. Ese ese tiempo la bolsa se recupera, los dividendos vuelven. 
-Catástrofe total. El piso es un activo que siempre puede liquidarse.


*RESUMIENDO*:

-Vida austera durante los primeros años.
-Dos años como mínimo viviendo del paro
-Siguentes años viviendo de dividendos y aumentando nivel de vida poco a poco conforme éstos vayan revalorizándoe.
-Tres colchones para hacer frente a imprevistos.
-Acojona un poco la idea de meter casi todo tu capital en bolsa pero piensa que en USA casi todos los años ha subido, son raras las caídas muy agudas (como las de 2000 o 2008) y estdísticamente no deberíamos ver una de ésas hasta dentro de mucho tiempo. Además, se esas caídas se sale, sobre todo si se está invertido en las compañías habituales de los inversores conservadores.


----------



## kerberos (20 Ago 2014)

Fran Bueso dijo:


> Resumen de todos los consejos: confíen su dinero a los mismos buitres financieros de siempre que se lo cuidarán bien.
> 
> Nadie que se salga un poco del Matrix?
> 
> ...



Pedía consejo "técnico", no decía que quisiera cambiar de vida. 

Hombre, si está dispuesto a un cambio radical, lo de irse a vivir a un pueblito de Cadiz o de Almeria o de Galicia... pues de puta madre. Huertecito, C15, tutoriales y DIY por un tubo... y vives con 4 duros.

Pierdes en "lujos", pero ganas en calidad de vida.


----------



## euroburbuja (20 Ago 2014)

como todavía nadie te lo ha dicho te lo digo yo:

en Putas y coca


----------



## cachicamo (20 Ago 2014)

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda !!

El problemilla es que el afectado no entiende la mitad de lo que comentáis por aquí:

La Bolsa: en su vida ha tenido una acción, lo más que ha llegado es a tener fondos mixtos con regular resultado. No sabría ni cuales elegir.

ETF: eso que es ????

Depósitos: es lo que tiene ahora pero la rentabilidad no supera el 1,5%.

Estoy de acuerdo en que lo de cotizar es muy importante, por eso debe intentar rentabilizar sus ahorros porque me temo que serán su única fuente de ingreso, y de ahí sacar para cotizar aunque sea lo mínimo. Aparte deberá reducir gastos y lo de irse a vivir a un pueblo alquilando la vivienda habitual no parece mala idea, ya sabemos que vivir en Madrid es muuuy caro.

¿Como véis lo de la RF (Bonos del Estado o Corporativos)?, los de la Comunidad de Madrid rentan un 4,1% creo recordar. ¿Sería mucho riesgo?, ¿alguna recomendación en esta línea?

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Stormtrooper (20 Ago 2014)

Yo me compraba apartamento en Torre del Mar o limítrofes por 50.000 y ponía mi casa habitual en alquiler. Entre eso, lo ahorrado y no tener deudas pagar a las SS y llegar a la jubilación.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (20 Ago 2014)

Yo tengo unos 10K eurillos invertidos en dos acciones del CAC40 de alto rendimiento: GDF y ORA. Hay varios problemas: 

1) el robo fiscal
2) dividendos que varian de un anyo a otro, generalmente a la baja
3) Francia, un pais a punto de petar economicamente

Si no, con 300K eurillos se puede sacar sobre los 10K limpios de polvo y paja, quiza mas si se arregla el tema de la doble imposicion (los franceses te apllican una mordida y los espanyoles otra, pero estoy seguro que se puede evitar una de las dos, no se cual).


----------



## Alami (20 Ago 2014)

Desi dijo:


> Si tiene 55 años, para poder cobrar una jubilación medio decente, tiene que seguir cotizando hasta los 65. Prioritario.



Suponiendo que la SS no acabe reduciendo drásticamente sus prestaciones.


----------



## Efraim (20 Ago 2014)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Yo tengo unos 10K eurillos invertidos en dos acciones del CAC40 de alto rendimiento: GDF y ORA. Hay varios problemas:
> 
> 1) *el robo fiscal*
> 2) dividendos que varian de un anyo a otro, generalmente a la baja
> 3) Francia, un pais a punto de petar economicamente



La inversión por dividendos en compañías francesas es una gran puñeta debido a la fiscalidad de los dividendos (¡30%!). Conviene comprar la ADR (USA: American Depositary Receipts) y que te apliquen la fiscalidad americana  

AAII: The American Association of Individual Investors


----------



## Stormtrooper (20 Ago 2014)

Alami dijo:


> Suponiendo que la SS no acabe reduciendo drásticamente sus prestaciones.



Con dirigentes "honorables" llevándose la pasta en cifras de miles de millones a bancos andorranos y de medio mundo de los paraísos fiscales seguro que acabara petando el sistema.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (21 Ago 2014)

Muy buenos los consejos de Efraim. Gracias por recomendar Vanguard, no los conocía. 

Sabes si usando un ETF basado en S&P 500 pero con ticker en la bolsa de Londres se pagan impuestos en USA o sólo en UK? 

La idea es meterlo en un ISA por lo que son libres de impuestos, por eso no quiero pagar nada de impuestos americanos. Hasta ahora me he limitado a ETFs basados en UK.


----------



## Efraim (21 Ago 2014)

@Malditos_Usureros 

Joer, me has pillado en bragas 

En todo caso, BlackRock (iShares) tiene un ETF que replica el S&P500 basado en Irlanda que es "*ISA elegible*" Site Map - BlackRock

No sé si eso te servirá. 

Igual aquí también encuentras info útil:ETFs and withholding tax | Monevator


----------



## cachicamo (21 Ago 2014)

De la posibilidad de invertir en RF (Bonos corporativos o Deuda pública) no me decís nada ¿?
¿No os parece buena idea?


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ago 2014)

Efraim dijo:


> @Malditos_Usureros
> 
> Joer, me has pillado en bragas
> 
> ...



¿Conoces algún ETF sobre bolsa alemana, italiana o francesa, que reparta dividendos y cotice en España? ¿Lo recomendarías como alternativa a las acciones para evitar la doble imposición?
Gracias


----------



## kerberos (21 Ago 2014)

cachicamo dijo:


> De la posibilidad de invertir en RF (Bonos corporativos o Deuda pública) no me decís nada ¿?
> ¿No os parece buena idea?



Sí, que te va a rentar el 3% anual, pero que dentro de 3 años puede cambiar su rentabilidad. 

Es que no hay una varita mágica para depositar tu dinero y olvidarte. Para vivir de las rentas, hay que cuidar las rentas y vigilar y gestionar las inversiones, y ello implica entender minimamente el funcionamiento de la economia. 

Pero si está parao tiene tiempo para aprender todo lo que quiera, otra cuestion es si tiene voluntad.

PS. Ofrecete a gestionarle la inversión por una décima parte de los retornos anuales


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (21 Ago 2014)

Efraim dijo:


> @Malditos_Usureros
> 
> Joer, me has pillado en bragas
> 
> ...



Gracias, creo que del 15% (30%-15%) no te salva nadie. Los ETFs basados en Irlanda por su parte rellenan el formulario para recuperar de ese 30% el 15% que recuperarias tu rellenando el formulario. Solo te puedes librar del todo si lo metes en una pension (SIPP) ya que hay un acuerdo para pensiones entre USA y UK.

Lo que por lo pronto voy a ir haciendo es sustituir mi ETF sobre el FTSE100 de iShares (con un TER 0.40%) por el equivalente Vanguard (con un TER 0.10%). Lo que me va a ahorrar 0.30% al anyo.


----------



## Efraim (21 Ago 2014)

gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Conoces algún ETF sobre bolsa alemana, italiana o francesa, que reparta dividendos y cotice en España? ¿Lo recomendarías como alternativa a las acciones para evitar la doble imposición?
> Gracias




Creo que este listado de la propia bolsa de Madrid con los ETF domiciliados en ella contiene lo que buscas. Como ves, Deutsche Bank (DB) comercializa varios fondos de mercados europeos en nuestro país. Tiene criterios de selección y todo  

Bolsa de Madrid - Precios de la sesión del mercado de ETFs

Otra posibilidad es buscar ETFs que acumulen todas las ganancias en vez de repartir dividendos, y de esa manera te olvidas de hacienda, sobre todo si piensas mantener la posición durante bastante tiempo. Es como yo estoy invertido en el IBEX (AMES), obviamente porque me interesa más la plusvalía que genere a largo plazo que obtener una renta periódica. Todo depende de cada caso, claro. 

Saludos.


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (21 Ago 2014)

Pues sí, efraim parece el único por aquí que tiene la mínima idea de lo que habla. Aparte de, modestia aparte, un servidor.

Quería decir algo que poca gente parece entender. Cuando uno compra un ETF o un index fund de un cierto mercado, está comprando una pedazo de la economía del país del índice. Si el mercado se hunde es que la economía se hunde y por tanto da igual lo que hagas a excepción de comprarse un rifle y un rancho en la montaña. Aún así es posible reducir el riesgo de comprar caro haciendo "dollar averaging" y comprando a lo largo de varios años.


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ago 2014)

Efraim dijo:


> Creo que este listado de la propia bolsa de Madrid con los ETF domiciliados en ella contiene lo que buscas. Como ves, Deutsche Bank (DB) comercializa varios fondos de mercados europeos en nuestro país. Tiene criterios de selección y todo
> 
> Bolsa de Madrid - Precios de la sesión del mercado de ETFs
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Efraim. Así da gusto participar en el foro. Estudiaré los ETFs en el link que has posteado.
Saludos


----------



## kerberos (22 Ago 2014)

XTR dijo:


> Pues sí, efraim parece el único por aquí que tiene la mínima idea de lo que habla. Aparte de, modestia aparte, un servidor.
> 
> Quería decir algo que poca gente parece entender. Cuando uno compra un ETF o un index fund de un cierto mercado, está comprando una pedazo de la economía del país del índice. Si el mercado se hunde es que la economía se hunde y por tanto da igual lo que hagas a excepción de comprarse un rifle y un rancho en la montaña. Aún así es posible reducir el riesgo de comprar caro haciendo "dollar averaging" y comprando a lo largo de varios años.



No estoy del todo de acuerdo. 

Si tu compras un ETF ligado a la inflación, te puedes encontrar con que, como la inflación está manipulada, el ETF te está dando rendimiento negativo cuando en realidad la inflación sube. O qué te digo yo, un ETF de commodities agrícolas, y resulta que baja un 20% y a tí te la suda que baje o suba el trigo.


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (22 Ago 2014)

Me refiero a un etf "genérico" o "global" por falta de una mejor palabra, por ejemplo del SP500, eurostoxx 50, ibex35, etc. Es verdad que hoy hay etf de todos los colores, pero el "index fund" original buscaba esa idea de ser un proxy para comprar todo un mercado.


----------



## dmdp78 (22 Ago 2014)

Hola gente,
Compra un buen chalet en la costa que antes de la crisis valia 600.000€
Ganar dinero en bolsa sin información privilegiada es imposible.
Un saludo.


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ago 2014)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Hola gente,
> Compra un buen chalet en la costa que antes de la crisis valia 600.000€
> Ganar dinero en bolsa sin información privilegiada es imposible.
> Un saludo.



Un chalet para una persona mayor es una jodienda: poca seguridad, mucho mantenimiento y demasiado espacio para gorrones. Las zonas comunitarias son una sangría y una fuente de conflictos y si tiene jardín y piscina, más trabajo y más dinero. Le sale más barato vivir en un piso y alquilar el chalet un mes al año.
Después está el tema de meter todo el dinero en un sólo activo, que es más bien un pasivo porque genera gastos y no ingresos. Y luego el hecho de que se vaya a revalorizar, que puede suceder o no, pero en todo caso, si el chalet es su vivienda, tampoco le servirá de nada. Y si no está a gusto en el chalet y decide venderlo, entre el tiempo que tardará y los impuestos pagados por la compra y las comisiones por la venta, lo más seguro es que pierda un pastón.
La bolsa puede estar manipulada y ser arriesgada, y ganar dinero haciendo trading requiere mucha dedicación, y conocimientos, o muchísima suerte. El trading no es para él, pero invertir una parte del dinero en grandes empresas que repartan dividendos, otra en depósitos remunerados y otra en plazos fijos, es una buena forma de asegurar unos ingresos periódicos con un riesgo mínimo.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ago 2014)

Sin saber nada y siendo parado yo dejaba la gestión a una buena gestora tipo Bestinver o Metavalor y a correr.
Otra cosa es que en paralelo pueda intentar aprender algo pero para llegar al nivel de esta gente hay que dedicar años para conocer como funcionan los mercados, muchas horas de estudio y euros perdidos con cagadas que todos cometemos.
Yo no me la jugaba con experimentos porque para el panorama que tiene esta persona no es tantísimo dinero.
Saludos

---------- Post added 24-ago-2014 at 10:00 ----------




dmdp78 dijo:


> Hola gente,
> Compra un buen chalet en la costa que antes de la crisis valia 600.000€
> Ganar dinero en bolsa sin información privilegiada es imposible.
> Un saludo.



Ganar dinero en bolsa es tan fácil o difícil como haber escogido un buen índice o un buen fondo y dejarlo correr años. Otra cosa bien distinta es forrarse en bolsa.
Sobre lo del chalet me parece o que tienes mala fe y estás troleando o no sabes lo que dices. 
Esta persona por edad es probable que tenga que tirar de esos ahorros toda la vida y no se me ocurre mejor forma de dilapidar la pasta que comprar un chalet en la costa.
Otra cosa es que fuera un chaval de 20 años y ni por esas...


----------



## cachicamo (24 Ago 2014)

gonzalor dijo:


> El trading no es para él, *pero invertir una parte del dinero en grandes empresas que repartan dividendos*, otra en depósitos remunerados y otra en plazos fijos, es una buena forma de asegurar unos ingresos periódicos con un riesgo mínimo.



Le puede interesar lo de las grandes empresas que repartan dividendos, ¿alguna sugerencia en concreto?

PD.: esa persona no sabe nada de inversiones/bolsa (yo tampoco) por lo que las opciones creo que pasan por RF o acciones como las que comenta gonzalor.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ago 2014)

cachicamo dijo:


> Le puede interesar lo de las grandes empresas que repartan dividendos, ¿alguna sugerencia en concreto?
> 
> PD.: esa persona no sabe nada de inversiones/bolsa (yo tampoco) por lo que las opciones creo que pasan por RF o acciones como las que comenta gonzalor.



Yo no soy experto en el tema, lo que sé de inversión a largo plazo lo he leído en foros como invertienbolsa (venden un libro muy interesante "invertir en bolsa a largo plazo partiendo de cero"), dondividendo o brothersindividends. No te puedo aconsejar ninguna empresa, porque soy muy novato, pero del IBEX suelen recomendar Enagas, REE, Iberdrola, Repson, Telefónica, Santader, BBVA, las 4 que llevo actualmente (Mapfre, Abertis, BME y Gas Natural) y alguna más. Estas empresas reparten entre el 4 y el 6% anual en dividendos (ojo con los bancos, que reparten un dividendo ficticio en acciones). Luego están las empresas americanas, que me gustan más porque son mucho más grandes, diversificadas, sólidas, tratan mejor al accionista y gozan de más seguridad jurídica que las españolas (cosa que tampoco es muy difícil), pero por contra, reparten menos dividendos (entre el 2 y el 4%, aunque suelen incrementarlo cada año). Si buscas "aristócratas del dividendo" te saldrá una lista de las empresas que han incrementado dividendos durante décadas. Yo llevo Coca Cola, Procter & Gamble, Chevron, AT&T, HCP y alguna más.
Importante: 
-Diversificar en empresas, divisa y mercados. Nunca meter todo en una única empresa. Mi idea es repartir el dinero entre 5 ó 6 empresas españolas y unas 10 americanas.
-Diversificar en tiempo: como los mercados fluctúan, meter todo el dinero de una vez puede resultar muy arriesgado. Personalmente, prefiero ir comprando de a poco.
-Evitar las empresas pequeñas o "de moda". Casos como Gowex no son tan infrecuentes como deberían.
-Antes de comprar una empresa, mirar algunos ratios interesantes, como el PER, el dividendo, el payout, el EBITDA/Deuda y alguno más. Son cifras que se pueden encontrar en cualquier periódico económico.
-Buscar un broker que no cobre comisiones por custodia, cobro de dividendos, etc. Yo trabajo con el de ING para acciones españolas, que es muy simple y sólo cobra comisiones por compra y venta. La custodia no la cobra si haces una compra o venta semestral.
El tema da para mucho y está muy bien explicado en el libro que te recomendé más arriba, aunque hay muchísimos otros más completos y más profesionales.
Y como bonus tracks, dos consideraciones meramente personales:
-En España he dejado de comprar por el "efecto Podemos". Hasta que no vea las cosas un poco más claras, centraré mis compras en USA o Reino Unido.
-Los mercados llevan años subiendo mucho, en parte por las inyeciones de liquidez de los bancos centrales y en parte anticipando la salida de la crisis y la mejora de los resultados de las empresas. Un crash bursátil o una gran corrección son posibles, por eso es importante entrar poco a poco.
-En todo caso, incluso las buenas empresas pueden recortar el dividendo y hasta quebrar, por eso es importante no invertir todo en bolsa. Yo creo que un 25-33% es una cifra prudente.
Todo esto son opiniones puramente personales, hay gente en el foro que sabe mucho más del tema y te podrá dar consejos mucho mejores. Sólo recomendarte que te informes bien en foros y libros, que no te creas NADA de lo que te recomiende el director del banco y que cojas con pinzas las recomendaciones de la prensa económica, suelen ser interesadas.
Perdona la paliza, espero que te sirva de orientación.
Saludos


----------



## cachicamo (25 Ago 2014)

Muchísimas gracias *gonzalor* !!, muy bien explicado, se lo paso a mi familiar para ver si se anima.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Ago 2014)

cachicamo dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias *gonzalor* !!, muy bien explicado, se lo paso a mi familiar para ver si se anima.



Intenta persuadirlo para que se informe muy bien y entienda los conceptos más importantes antes de invertir. La bolsa siempre entraña riesgo y una buena selección de empresas es la mejor forma de minimizarlos.


----------



## mariobegar (28 Ago 2014)

*Asesoramiento*

Buenos dias.

Te puedo decir que si estas realmente interesado te puedes poner en contacto conmigo y si quieres te explico.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Ago 2014)

Ojo con los vendedores de humo. Hoy día no te puedes fiar de nadie.


----------



## kerberos (28 Ago 2014)

mariobegar dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Te puedo decir que si estas realmente interesado te puedes poner en contacto conmigo y si quieres te explico.
> 
> Un saludo.



Te va a levantar hasta el ultimo céntimo. Timo a la vista.


----------



## juan35 (28 Ago 2014)

mariobegar dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Te puedo decir que si estas realmente interesado te puedes poner en contacto conmigo y si quieres te explico.
> 
> Un saludo.



Hoy mismo registrado.........

Dale toda la pasta al amigo :XX::XX::XX::XX:

tiene dos mensajes en el foro y son:

¿Que hacer con 20.000€?
Visitas: 468
Escrito Por mariobegar
Asesoramiento

Buenos dias. 

He leído tu propuesta, si estas interesado en poder invertirlo en algo seguro y de rentabilidad muy aceptable, puedes ponerte en contacto y hablamos. 

Un saludo.
Foro: Bolsa e inversiones Hoy, 12:23
Respuestas: 54
Donde invertir 300.000€
Visitas: 5.371
Escrito Por mariobegar
Asesoramiento

Buenos dias. 

Te puedo decir que si estas realmente interesado te puedes poner en contacto conmigo y si quieres te explico. 

Un saludo.


----------



## mariobegar (28 Ago 2014)

Estáis muy equivocados, se cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición, me dedico profesionalmente en una importante empresa de la cual no veo lugar ni momento de hacer referencia y únicamente ofrezco asesoramiento financiero que es de lo que vivo, no me llevo dinero por ello.
Pero bueno así va el país, seguir confiando en bancos, podríamos discutir sobre ello pero no es el caso.
Tengo una cartera de clientes de los cuales muchos llevan años conmigo, timando si quieres llamarlo, que alguien no sepa mover su dinero y no quiera crecer lo veo aceptable , pero no querais invadir nuestra sociedad con vuestro pensamiento.

Un saludo. 
Gracias.


----------



## juan35 (28 Ago 2014)

mariobegar dijo:


> Estáis muy equivocados, se cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición, me dedico profesionalmente en una importante empresa de la cual no veo lugar ni momento de hacer referencia y únicamente ofrezco asesoramiento financiero que es de lo que vivo, no me llevo dinero por ello.
> Pero bueno así va el país, seguir confiando en bancos, podríamos discutir sobre ello pero no es el caso.
> Tengo una cartera de clientes de los cuales muchos llevan años conmigo, timando si quieres llamarlo, que alguien no sepa mover su dinero y no quiera crecer lo veo aceptable , pero no querais invadir nuestra sociedad con vuestro pensamiento.
> 
> ...



Oye Jesucristo y te vienes a un foro a buscar clientes, a M A M A R L A


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Ago 2014)

mariobegar dijo:


> Estáis muy equivocados, se cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición, me dedico profesionalmente en una importante empresa de la cual no veo lugar ni momento de hacer referencia y *únicamente ofrezco asesoramiento financiero que es de lo que vivo, no me llevo dinero por ello.*
> Pero bueno así va el país, seguir confiando en bancos, podríamos discutir sobre ello pero no es el caso.
> Tengo una cartera de clientes de los cuales muchos llevan años conmigo, timando si quieres llamarlo, que alguien no sepa mover su dinero y no quiera crecer lo veo aceptable , pero no querais invadir nuestra sociedad con vuestro pensamiento.
> 
> ...



No entiendo, vives del asesoramiento financiero pero no cobras por ello?. Te importaría explicarte?


----------



## mariobegar (28 Ago 2014)

Buenas noches.

Primero JUAN 35 no tienes por que faltar, se ve la categoría de cada persona por su actitud.
Segundo en la empresa para la que trabajo me bonifican por cada cliente esta claro, pero la bonificación es ínfima de lo que realmente vivo es de mi salario fijo del que depende de mi gestión de cartera y por el cual se asciende de grado en mi empresa.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Ago 2014)

mariobegar dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Primero JUAN 35 no tienes por que faltar, se ve la categoría de cada persona por su actitud.
> Segundo en la empresa para la que trabajo me bonifican por cada cliente esta claro, pero la bonificación es ínfima de lo que realmente vivo es de mi salario fijo del que depende de mi gestión de cartera y por el cual se asciende de grado en mi empresa.
> ...



No digo que no seas honesto, pero yo, antes de dejar mi dinero en manos de otros, prefiero formarme un poco y gestionarlo yo mismo. Y si la cago, será culpa mía, pero nadie, por muy honesto y profesional que sea, va a tener tanto cuidado con mi dinero como yo mismo.
Demasiadas estafas y metidas de para hemos visto ya como para confiar en "profesionales".


----------



## Mercadono (28 Ago 2014)

Renta fija y nada de aventuras con 55 años y sin tener ni puta idea...


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (28 Ago 2014)

Yo te digo donde invertirlos.

Te vas a chiclana de la frontera (cadiz), te pillas un chalet con piscina por unos 150.000 euros los tienes, te pillas una bicicleta en el decathlon de 300 leuros pa moverte por la ciudad y pasearte por la barrosa a ver coños, y lo demas lo guardas para ir comiendo pescado por que lo demas te lo puedes dar tu pequeña huerta.... viviras de puta madre hasta que te mueras, ademas puedes plantar tu par de plantas de marihuana y llevarte todo el dia fumado en la piscinita y de vez en cuando que caiga algun mohito... madre mia quien pillara eso invertir si, invertir, me salgo de la matrix en cero coma.


----------



## d-signer (28 Ago 2014)

Hasta_los_huevos_ dijo:


> Yo te digo donde invertirlos.
> 
> Te vas a chiclana de la frontera (cadiz), te pillas un chalet con piscina por unos 150.000 euros los tienes, te pillas una bicicleta en el decathlon de 300 leuros pa moverte por la ciudad y pasearte por la barrosa a ver coños, y lo demas lo guardas para ir comiendo pescado por que lo demas te lo puedes dar tu pequeña huerta.... viviras de puta madre hasta que te mueras, ademas puedes plantar tu par de plantas de marihuana y llevarte todo el dia fumado en la piscinita y de vez en cuando que caiga algun mohito... madre mia quien pillara eso invertir si, invertir, me salgo de la matrix en cero coma.



en pocos dias me voy a chiclana 8 dias de vacaciones!!

Nunca he estado alli ni en cadiz. ¿Alguna recomendación?


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (28 Ago 2014)

d-signer dijo:


> en pocos dias me voy a chiclana 8 dias de vacaciones!!
> 
> Nunca he estado alli ni en cadiz. ¿Alguna recomendación?



Si... cuando estes en chiclana tienes para ir a santi petri a ver el castillo, alli te puede llevar un barco hasta el... tambien a la barrosa y a la urbanizacion de lujo novo santi petri donde hay muchos hoteles.... y mas adelante tirando para conil estan las calas de roche, las cuales son de puta madre para pegarse el dia alli... si sigues para conil tienes muchos sitios como el palmar o los caños de meca, con playas nudistas, y muchos chiringuitos... por la noche hay ambiente por alli grupos de flamenqueo y de hippies con su musica alli perroflauteando con sus grupitos amateur en cada bar que encuentres.... mucho aleman y ingles tambien por alli... nose... y ya si te vas a la zona de cadiz capital pues la caleta y esas mierdas, no se yo soy de aqui pero lo tengo muy visto to.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Ago 2014)

Mercadono dijo:


> Renta fija y nada de aventuras con 55 años y sin tener ni puta idea...



Tradicionalmente ha sido lo más seguro, pero apenas da rendimiento y, con el sobreendeudamiento global actual, tampoco me fiaría demasiado. Impagos o quitas no se pueden descartar. Yo nunca lo metería todo en RF. Mi opinión es que la mejor forma de reducir el riesgo es diversificar.


----------



## cachicamo (28 Ago 2014)

Creo que la clave sería esa: diversificar.

Algo en RF y algo en acciones de empresas que tengan buena solvencia (nada de chicharros).

*gonzalor*: Ya tenemos los libros de invertirenbolsa.info, el primero (Educación financiera avanzada) es bastante básico, confío en que el segundo y que me habías recomendado (Como invertir en Bolsa a largo plazo) tenga más chicha.
(Decidimos comenzar por el primero por si acaso, no queríamos saltarnos ninguna información).


----------



## d-signer (28 Ago 2014)

Hasta_los_huevos_ dijo:


> Si... cuando estes en chiclana tienes para ir a santi petri a ver el castillo, alli te puede llevar un barco hasta el... tambien a la barrosa y a la urbanizacion de lujo novo santi petri donde hay muchos hoteles.... y mas adelante tirando para conil estan las calas de roche, las cuales son de puta madre para pegarse el dia alli... si sigues para conil tienes muchos sitios como el palmar o los caños de meca, con playas nudistas, y muchos chiringuitos... por la noche hay ambiente por alli grupos de flamenqueo y de hippies con su musica alli perroflauteando con sus grupitos amateur en cada bar que encuentres.... mucho aleman y ingles tambien por alli... nose... y ya si te vas a la zona de cadiz capital pues la caleta y esas mierdas, no se yo soy de aqui pero lo tengo muy visto to.



realmente voy a un apartahotel en santipetri a 100 metros de la playa de la barrosa.

Entonces me quedo con el toque de que tengo que ver conil y cadiz y el castillo


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Ago 2014)

cachicamo dijo:


> Creo que la clave sería esa: diversificar.
> 
> Algo en RF y algo en acciones de empresas que tengan buena solvencia (nada de chicharros).
> 
> ...



Ya te dije que eran bastante básicos, especialmente el primero, pero en el segundo te explican muy bien cómo seleccionar empresas sólidas, cómo diversificar, en qué sectores invertir, etc. Yo no sabía casi nada de bolsa y empecé con esos dos. Si después quieres profundizar, hay muchos más libros que te explican otros métodos o que profundizan mucho más en el estudio de las empresas, pero ese me pareció muy serio y muy fácil de entender.
El primer libro es muy básico, pero se lo he prestado a varios amigos para que lo leyeran, porque a veces me ponía de los nervios viendo cómo tiraban el dinero.


----------



## mariobegar (29 Ago 2014)

gonzalor dijo:


> No digo que no seas honesto, pero yo, antes de dejar mi dinero en manos de otros, prefiero formarme un poco y gestionarlo yo mismo. Y si la cago, será culpa mía, pero nadie, por muy honesto y profesional que sea, va a tener tanto cuidado con mi dinero como yo mismo.
> Demasiadas estafas y metidas de para hemos visto ya como para confiar en "profesionales".



No te puedo decir si es cierto al cien por cien , ya que de tu rentabilidad y satisfacción depende mi ( la de todos los asesores de mi empresa), y año tras año es lo que nos da de comer seguir con la confianza de la gente y que ellos mismos nos recomienden a referncias suyas.
Este año hemos conseguido con nuestro producto un 17% de rentabilidad del cual el 5% se consolida a vencimiento o retirada del cliente, asegurando el 100% de tu dinero invertido a vencimiento o retirada.
Entiendo la desconfianza generada por BANCA en este país, pero mi rama no es banca en financiera, quien entienda algo sabrá las diferencias, como volúmenes garantizados de liquidez,etc. 

Un saludo


----------



## JohnDoe (29 Ago 2014)

mariobegar dijo:


> Este año hemos conseguido con nuestro producto un 17% de rentabilidad del cual el 5% se consolida a vencimiento o retirada del cliente, asegurando el 100% de tu dinero invertido a vencimiento o retirada.



¿Estás diciendo que vuestro "producto" ofrece un 17% de rentabilidad asegurando en todo caso el 100% del capital a vencimiento?


----------



## mariobegar (29 Ago 2014)

JohnDoe dijo:


> ¿Estás diciendo que vuestro "producto" ofrece un 17% de rentabilidad asegurando en todo caso el 100% del capital a vencimiento?



"Este año hemos conseguido con nuestro producto un 17% de rentabilidad del cual el 5% se consolida a vencimiento o retirada del cliente, asegurando el 100% de tu dinero invertido a vencimiento o retirada."

Hemos conseguido un 17% de rendimiento del capital invertido, del cual a año vencido de ese 17% el 5% queda consolidado lo que quiere decir, que el 17% se acumula y el capital el año que viene parte de ahí y puede subir o bajar, pero tu capital está garantizado, más el 5% anual si es conseguido.

Un saludo.


----------



## Malvender (29 Ago 2014)

mariobegar dijo:


> "*Este año* hemos conseguido con nuestro producto un 17% de rentabilidad del cual el 5% se consolida a vencimiento o retirada del cliente, asegurando el 100% de tu dinero invertido a vencimiento o retirada."
> 
> Hemos conseguido un 17% de rendimiento del capital invertido, *del cual a año vencido de ese* 17% el 5% queda consolidado lo que quiere decir, que el 17% se acumula y el capital el año que viene parte de ahí y *puede subir o bajar*, pero tu capital está garantizado, más el 5% anual *si es conseguido*.
> 
> Un saludo.



Vaya explicación más retorcida...capciosa y patética
Tomas por tonto al personal


----------



## torrefacto (29 Ago 2014)

Yo con esos 300.000, compraría REE, Enagas, AT&T, Cocacola, P&G, National Grid y a dormir recibiendo dividendos...


----------



## malibux (29 Ago 2014)

mariobegar dijo:


> No te puedo decir si es cierto al cien por cien , ya que de tu rentabilidad y satisfacción depende mi ( la de todos los asesores de mi empresa), y año tras año es lo que nos da de comer seguir con la confianza de la gente y que ellos mismos nos recomienden a referncias suyas.
> Este año hemos conseguido con nuestro producto un 17% de rentabilidad del cual el 5% se consolida a vencimiento o retirada del cliente, asegurando el 100% de tu dinero invertido a vencimiento o retirada.
> Entiendo la desconfianza generada por BANCA en este país, pero mi rama no es banca en financiera, quien entienda algo sabrá las diferencias, como volúmenes garantizados de liquidez,etc.
> 
> Un saludo



Qué gentuza...


----------



## mariobegar (30 Ago 2014)

Me gustaría que vieses mi trabajo y después poder opinar, me hace mucha gracia la gente que habla sin saber de que.


----------



## juan35 (30 Ago 2014)

me quedo con:

........puede subir o bajar...........si es conseguido.......

Eso lo hago yo tambien.

" Me gustaría que vieses mi trabajo y después poder opinar, me hace mucha gracia la gente que habla sin saber de que."


Y de que hablas tu? hasta ahora vender humo.........


----------



## mariobegar (30 Ago 2014)

juan35 dijo:


> me quedo con:
> 
> ........puede subir o bajar...........si es conseguido.......
> 
> ...



Esa frase la he oído en clientes míos de primera vez millones de veces, y muchos de ellos están en mi cartera, entiendo perfectamente que alguien de primera desconfíe y más después de todo lo que ha pasado, pero recalco mi sector es finanzas no banca el respaldo nuestro no es del BCE del cual millones de euros son irreales ( de hipotecas , prestamos, deudas ), es otro tema ese, únicamente le ofrecí un servicio a esta persona cara a cara como hago con todo el mundo y poder buscar la mejor opción para el.
Ni quiero entrar en debates tontos ni en tecnicismos de una cosa u otra, eso hace que mi trabajo se desprestigie y no soy en director de oficina de un banco que seguramente a muchos de aquí os hayan "medio obligado" a hacerse un plan de pensiones, me gustaría que os informaseis si alguno de ustedes lo tiene de su fiscalidad a vencimiento y pensaseis en el honesto director de vuestro banco que un día os atendió.
Yo trabajo para una financiera , NO un banco.

Buen Fin de Semana.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (30 Ago 2014)

mariobegar dijo:


> "Este año hemos conseguido con nuestro producto u*n 17% de rentabilidad del cual el 5% se consolida a vencimiento o retirada del cliente*, asegurando el 100% de tu dinero invertido a vencimiento o retirada."



Eso a mí me suena a un montón de mierda. Si fuera verdad que has conseguido un 17% de rentabilidad a un año, el cliente al retirar el dinero se llevaría ese 17%. Pero según dices, sólo se lleva un 5% si retira la pasta, por lo que a efectos prácticos, esa es la rentabilidad.

Vamos, que suena a los mierdadepósitos "referenciados al ibex" que te meten mierdabancos como la Caixa donde siempre acabas perdiendo.


----------



## Jarel! (30 Ago 2014)

Mariobegar,
Con todos mis respetos a tú trabajo, que como desconozco en detalle sería un error juzgar, entiendo estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que llame la atención que tal y como está el panorama tú hables de rentabilidades del 17%, o incluso un. 5%, con el capital asegurado.

Suena a afinsa, preferentes o como lo quieras llamar.

Si eso fuera real no creo que necesitaras entrar en este foro para ofrecer tus servicios, ya que serías el puto amo de las finanzas ahora mismo.

Un 5% (aparco el 17% que es pá nota) de rentabilidad con principal asegurado?????

Estoy siendo educado y respetuoso, por lo que le pido que usted también lo sea. 

*Respete a nuestra inteligencia*, o no se sorprenda si no le respetamos.

Un saludo y ojiti con el tema.


----------



## mariobegar (31 Ago 2014)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Eso a mí me suena a un montón de mierda. Si fuera verdad que has conseguido un 17% de rentabilidad a un año, el cliente al retirar el dinero se llevaría ese 17%. Pero según dices, sólo se lleva un 5% si retira la pasta, por lo que a efectos prácticos, esa es la rentabilidad.
> 
> Vamos, que suena a los mierdadepósitos "referenciados al ibex" que te meten mierdabancos como la Caixa donde siempre acabas perdiendo.



Puede que no me haya explicado bien, si en un año se supera ese 5% se consolida todo la rentabilidad mayor que se consiga se capitaliza cada año, y cuando uno quiera retirar su fondo de inversión retira el capital que tenga en ese momento con la rentabilidad que haya dado.

Así puede que lo tengas mas claro.

---------- Post added 31-ago-2014 at 15:07 ----------




Jarel! dijo:


> Mariobegar,
> Con todos mis respetos a tú trabajo, que como desconozco en detalle sería un error juzgar, entiendo estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que llame la atención que tal y como está el panorama tú hables de rentabilidades del 17%, o incluso un. 5%, con el capital asegurado.
> 
> Suena a afinsa, preferentes o como lo quieras llamar.
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo que llama la atención, si lees el hilo entero verás que ya he dicho diferencia banca de financiera de acuerdo?, con eso creo que te respondo a preferentes, etc...
Diferencia principal? la banca juega con dinero irreal, nosotros no.¿ por qué?, lo más importante para que entiendas, ni damos prestamos ni hipotecas, si decimos cifras son reales.Creo que así puede que lo entiendas mejor.


----------



## cachicamo (3 Sep 2014)

torrefacto dijo:


> Yo con esos 300.000, compraría REE, Enagas, AT&T, Cocacola, P&G, National Grid y a dormir recibiendo dividendos...



¿Recomiendas algún Broker en particular?


----------



## ERElio (3 Sep 2014)

Hola Cachicamo,
Solo quería hacer hincapié que lo que tu necesitas son inversiones de baja volatilidad (es el concepto que solemos confundir con riesgo), además de tener bajo riesgo. Es importante la diferencia, ya que invertir en un deposito en la CAM en sus peores tiempos eran inversiones de baja volatilitilidad (interés asegurado), pero de un riesgo no despreciable.
Una inversión a 10 años vista es un horizonte de inversión corto-medio, por tanto muy sensible a la volatilidad. Con esto quiero decir que hay posibilidades que obtenga un 20% un año y un -20% al siguiente. La única manera de reducir la alta volatilidad que tiene ahora TODO (sobretodo la bolsa, que para mi esta muy inflada) es diversificar. Hay distintas maneras de diversificar, por país (invertir en ETFs o empresas de varios países), por sector, por tipo de activo (bonos, depósitos, metales, acciones, fondos).
A mi particularmente hay un tipo de inversión que me parece muy atractivo que es la cartera permanente que diversifica por tipo de activo, no requiere demasiados conocimientos y el seguimiento es muy bajo (rebalanceos una vez al año son suficientes). Te pego algunos foros donde puedes ampliar la información:
Cartera Permanente - Brownehead - Rankia
Cartera Permanente - Estrategia de inversión para un mundo incierto
Inversor Inteligente
Inversorinteligente

Otro tipo de inversión pasiva es la cartera Brownehead, que realiza diversificación por países y que también esta ampliamente documentada en los blogs del inversor inteligente.

Intentaría no dejarme llevar por el momentum, es decir si estuviéramos en 2007/2008 no tendrías dudas que lo mas rentable era comprar un piso para revenderlo después, a mi entender siempre hay un tipo de activo que esta inflado y es muy difícil decir cual es.

Ojala tu familiar tenga suerte. Yo espero llegar a juntar pronto esa cantidad y poder llegar a retirarme a disfrutar de mis hobbies.


----------



## mariobegar (3 Sep 2014)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Eso a mí me suena a un montón de mierda. Si fuera verdad que has conseguido un 17% de rentabilidad a un año, el cliente al retirar el dinero se llevaría ese 17%. Pero según dices, sólo se lleva un 5% si retira la pasta, por lo que a efectos prácticos, esa es la rentabilidad.
> 
> Vamos, que suena a los mierdadepósitos "referenciados al ibex" que te meten mierdabancos como la Caixa donde siempre acabas perdiendo.



lee bien lo que pongo y cuando lo entiendas si quieres hablamos.
Un Saludo.


----------



## seldon (4 Sep 2014)

mariobegar dijo:


> lee bien lo que pongo y cuando lo entiendas si quieres hablamos.
> Un Saludo.



Verás. Es todo mucho más sencillo de lo que lo quieres hacer parecer. En vez de venir a contarnos historias de si no eres un Banco y demás, lo único que tienes que hacer si quieres captar inversores, son un par de cosas:

-muestra tu track-record multianual AUDITADO.
-muestra la composición de activos de tu cartera.
-cuentános cuales son tus comisiones.

a partir de ahí, ya se puede establecer una conversación a un nivel bastante más profesional de lo que te he visto hasta ahora. 

De lo que te he podido leer y de lo que te has dejado entender, no se si tú problema es el de una persona con problemas y carencias a la hora de expresarse, o que por algún motivo que sólo tu conoces, no te interesa hablar con claridad.

Por cierto, no te esfuerces conmigo ni pierdas el tiempo, por la manera en que has entrado en este hilo, no metería en tu fondo o lo que sea que vendas, ni el dinero de la vuelta del café.


----------



## mariobegar (4 Sep 2014)

seldon dijo:


> Verás. Es todo mucho más sencillo de lo que lo quieres hacer parecer. En vez de venir a contarnos historias de si no eres un Banco y demás, lo único que tienes que hacer si quieres captar inversores, son un par de cosas:
> 
> -muestra tu track-record multianual AUDITADO.
> -muestra la composición de activos de tu cartera.
> ...




Primero muéstrame tu, tus resultados a lo que sea que te dediques si quieres, yo no tengo que mostrar nada a nadie.


----------



## cachicamo (4 Sep 2014)

Para que veáis que el tema va en serio, ya hemos hecho parte de los deberes y nos hemos leído el libro "invertir en bolsa a largo plazo partiendo de cero", ahora necesitaríamos vuestros consejos para elegir un Broker (ING, Seflbank, …) para invertir en Bolsa nacional y/o extranjera.
Un duda de novato, ¿Los Broker facilitan información que permita ver los indicadores que menciona el libro (BPA, PER, EBITDA, etc.) de forma histórica o hay que acudir a otras Webs/publicaciones?, si lo da el Broker mejor pero sino por favor decidme alguna buena Web para consultar esa información.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Sep 2014)

cachicamo dijo:


> Para que veáis que el tema va en serio, ya hemos hecho parte de los deberes y nos hemos leído el libro "invertir en bolsa a largo plazo partiendo de cero", ahora necesitaríamos vuestros consejos para elegir un Broker (ING, Seflbank, …) para invertir en Bolsa nacional y/o extranjera.
> Un duda de novato, ¿Los Broker facilitan información que permita ver los indicadores que menciona el libro (BPA, PER, EBITDA, etc.) de forma histórica o hay que acudir a otras Webs/publicaciones?, si lo da el Broker mejor pero sino por favor decidme alguna buena Web para consultar esa información.
> 
> Un saludo.



Hola,
Para acciones españolas yo uso ING, porque a pesar de que cobra comisiones altas de compra-venta, si haces una compra o venta de acciones al semestre no te cobra ninguna otra comisión. Para acciones americanas estoy empezando a usar Interactive Brokers, porque ING te clava 25$ y te aplica un cambio €-$ un poco abusivo. De todos modos, ING te resultará muy sencillo de usar, en cambio Interactive Brokers es mucho más complicado (al menos para mí). No conozco otros brokers, pero creo que en tu caso ING te puede ir bien, porque no harás muchas operaciones, la atención telefónica que dan es buena, te gestiona la documentación para que USA sólo te retenga un 15% de los dividendos, y además la necesidad de hacer una compra al semestre para evitar la comisión de custodia te incentiva a diversificar en el tiempo, cosa que te recomiendo encarecidamente, porque como muy bien han indicado más arriba, las bolsas están muy infladas después de varios años de subidas y en cualquier momento nos darán un buen susto.
En cuanto a los datos que necesitas (PER, BPA, EBITDA), puedes encontrarlos en la web de Expansión, elEconomista o cualquier otra, aunque yo me fío mucho más de Yahoo Finance.
Y aunque sea muy repetitivo en mi consejo: PRUDENCIA, diversifica en valores, sectores, TIEMPO y mercados, NO METAS MÁS DE UN 33% DEL DINERO EN LA BOLSA y SIEMPRE en buenas empresas, que la situación está muy poco clara. No sé qué harán los demás, pero yo en este momento tengo apenas el 10% del capital en bolsa, y voy comprando un poquito cada mes en USA, porque el IBEX lo tengo en "cuarentena" hasta que se aclare la situación política (básicamente la situación de Cataluña y el auge de Podemos, que amenaza con nacionalizar las empresas que más me gustan)
Espero haberte ayudado con mis opiniones, pero ten en cuenta que sólo son opiniones basadas en una experiencia más bien corta en bolsa, mucha lectura, bastante escepticismo y mucho respeto a los mercados.
Saludos


----------



## cachicamo (5 Sep 2014)

gonzalor dijo:


> Espero haberte ayudado con mis opiniones, pero ten en cuenta que sólo son opiniones basadas en una experiencia más bien corta en bolsa, mucha lectura, bastante escepticismo y mucho respeto a los mercados.
> Saludos



Le tenemos muchísimo respeto al mercado y haremos todo con pies de plomo, no buscamos especular, solo rentabilizar unos ahorros y siempre buscando la mayor seguridad posible.
Nos estás ayudando y mucho, todos tus consejos son hechos con sinceridad y no sabes como te lo agradecemos.

A ver si alguien más se anima a comentar sus experiencias con otros Brokers.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Sep 2014)

cachicamo dijo:


> Le tenemos muchísimo respeto al mercado y haremos todo con pies de plomo, no buscamos especular, solo rentabilizar unos ahorros y siempre buscando la mayor seguridad posible.
> Nos estás ayudando y mucho, todos tus consejos son hechos con sinceridad y no sabes como te lo agradecemos.
> 
> A ver si alguien más se anima a comentar sus experiencias con otros Brokers.
> ...



Cuando empecé con la bolsa, encontré una comparativa de brokers bastante completa en Rankia.


----------

